# Do you think this tweet starts WW3



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

What are the implications of a major world leader tweeting about an act of war? Do you think this will go down in the history books as the tweet that started WW3? Do we expect Mr. Trump to follow through with this threat?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think he is really trying to nip the Russia collusion in the bud with this.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

I think Trump will start it, It's gonna be the most stupidest reason too.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


Wait really? Who predicted that? That's my good mate's birthday.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Wait really? Who predicted that? That's my good mate's birthday.



https://twitter.com/mazapanurie/status/975424927108083717?s=20


----------



## T-hug (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


Man I hope not, just got a new rig!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 11, 2018)

Where's the checks and balances here? Is it possible for the other branches to vote to have his twitter disabled? I mean, it seems like a waste of time and tax money, but this shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## migles (Apr 11, 2018)

really hope russia just spam trump with "cyka blyat" and don't answer to this war call.. i am genuinely scared now...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2018)

I doubt it.
He also vowed to wipe NK off off the map.

Trump doesn't know what he's doing.
He won't do dumb things like that.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Trump doesn't know what he's doing.
> He won't do dumb things like that.


The fact alone that he doesn't know what he's doing is what could _enable_ him to do dumb things like that. Since he's the military commander-in-chief, he actually has the authority to order "retaliative" actions like that, and since it's related to protecting Ukraine, which itself is in a party in the Syria fight (which is a war the US is involved in and thus gives him wartime powers) he might ACTUALLY be able to go through with it without Congress needing to vote on it


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

Let's be honest here, he knows what he's doing, he always has. Even if he acts stupid, you gotta give him way more credit than you are. He literally controlled the entire election and voters like puppets, stirring up and invoking stupid retaliations from SJWs to get non-SJWs annoyed at liberals and all riled up so they would go vote for him out of frustration. Or you forgot that? A large chunk of the people that voted for him were literally voting just out of annoyance from SJWs! He didn't get to be that rich by being dumb people, he's much smarter than you think, if you can't even tell he's putting up a dumb guy front, perhaps you are the idiots

Even if WW3 happens, it will be over in an instant and no matter what, there are actual war treaties you can't just ignore, preventing direct conflict between superpowers, but indirect on a third country's soil is acceptable, reason any and all war takes place in the middle east, so no need to really worry. Add that countries nowadays have to upkeep a public image, as the UN isn't just USA, so the other countries can easily intervene and USA loses all it's power then, it will just be like pre-WW1 Germany, lots of military might but no one supports them.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The fact alone that he doesn't know what he's doing is what could _enable_ him to do dumb things like that. Since he's the military commander-in-chief, he actually has the authority to order "retaliative" actions like that, and since it's related to protecting Ukraine, which itself is in a party in the Syria fight (which is a war the US is involved in and thus gives him wartime powers) he might ACTUALLY be able to go through with it without Congress needing to vote on it



The UN will never accept it ;')

You've got nothing to worry about, move along now.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Let's be honest here, he knows what he's doing, he always has. Even if he acts stupid, you gotta give him way more credit than you are. He literally controlled the entire election and voters like puppets, stirring up and invoking stupid retaliations from SJWs to get non-SJWs annoyed at liberals and all riled up so they would go vote for him out of frustration. Or you forgot that? A large chunk of the people that voted for him were literally voting just out of annoyance from SJWs! He didn't get to be that rich by being dumb people, he's much smarter than you think, if you can't even tell he's putting up a dumb guy front, perhaps you are the idiots
> 
> Even if WW3 happens, it will be over in an instant and no matter what, there are actual war treaties you can't just ignore, preventing direct conflict between superpowers, but indirect on a third country's soil is acceptable, reason any and all war takes place in the middle east, so no need to really worry. Add that countries nowadays have to upkeep a public image, as the UN isn't just USA, so the other countries can easily intervene and USA loses all it's power then, it will just be like pre-WW1 Germany, lots of military might but no one supports them.


I think you give him too much credit. He actually didn't get rich by himself, but rather inherited a large hunk of money and a real estate empire.

If Trump had simply invested in safe index stocks he would be a lot richer.

http://fortune.com/2015/08/20/donald-trump-index-funds/

Meaning, if anything, he squandered his inheritance and has been losing money his entire life.

I like to think of Trump's election win more as a cruel twist of fate.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> The UN will never accept it ;')
> 
> You've got nothing to worry about, move along now.


The UN has no real power to stop countries from declaring or retaliating in war, ESPECIALLY countries who's leaders don't really seem to care about remaining in the UN in general


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I think you give him too much credit. He actually didn't get rich by himself, but rather inherited a large hunk of money and a real estate empire.
> 
> If Trump had simply invested in safe index stocks he would be a lot richer.
> 
> ...


He inherited 1 million dollars and made that into 4 BILLION, if that's not something, I don't know what is.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The UN has no real power to stop countries from declaring or retaliating in war, ESPECIALLY countries who's leaders don't really seem to care about remaining in the UN in general



Turning the entire UN against yourself.
Highly likely getting the same sanctions other countries got.

Let's see how long the US can last then ;')


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Turning the entire UN against yourself.
> Highly likely getting the same sanctions other countries got.
> 
> Let's see how long the US can last then ;')


Again, you say that like Trump cares. "Trade wars are fun and easy to win"


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again, you say that like Trump cares. "Trade wars are fun and easy to win"



Mate, I couldn't give shite about what you respond to me ;')


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The UN has no real power to stop countries from declaring or retaliating in war, ESPECIALLY countries who's leaders don't really seem to care about remaining in the UN in general


If the USA leaves the UN, it's entire economy will collapse and be unable to maintain itself. An ENORMOUS portion of food resources comes from abroad and most US companies don't operate in US but abroad and getting kicked out of the UN will mean embargos, making it impossible to move products, thus forcing them to leave and turning the US into a barren land with nothing left but the people and a ruined system. The most Trump can really do is declare martial law and get complete control of the country, but a move like that will result in all other countries gunning for you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Mate, I couldn't give shite about what you respond to me ;')


?... Ok?... Congrats?...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> If the USA leaves the UN, it's entire economy will collapse and be unable to maintain itself. An ENORMOUS portion of food resources comes from abroad and most US companies don't operate in US but abroad and getting kicked out of the UN will mean embargos, making it impossible to move products, thus forcing them to leave and turning the US into a barren land with nothing left but the people and a ruined system. The most Trump can really do is declare martial law and get complete control of the country, but a move like that will result in all other countries gunning for you.


I have no idea what his plan is (honestly I don't think he even HAS one) but he's gone on record saying he wants to leave the UN because he thinks it's too restrictive. Yes, it's stupid, and no, I don't think it would go well, but something also tells me that the US leaving the UN, if it doesn't cause our country to collapse, could prompt a mass exodus of other nations as well


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> He inherited 1 million dollars and made that into 4 BILLION, if that's not something, I don't know what is.


No credible source actually believes Trump only got $1 million like he claims. 

http://www.politifact.com/florida/article/2016/mar/07/did-donald-trump-inherit-100-million/

The estimates are a lot higher. 

And again if he had simply invested it wisely he would have about 4 times as much money today as he does. He squandered his inheritance with losing real estate buys that didn't pan out.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> No credible source actually believes Trump only got $1 million like he claims.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/florida/article/2016/mar/07/did-donald-trump-inherit-100-million/
> 
> ...


You should look up the "Taj Mahal Casino" project he started explicitly to stroke his ego. He lost literally EVERYTHING on that


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again, you say that like Trump cares. "Trade wars are fun and easy to win"


and yet the tough rhetoric works https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ariffs-as-u-s-trade-row-deepens-idUSKBN1HH084
and with north korea too


----------



## SG854 (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Let's be honest here, he knows what he's doing, he always has. Even if he acts stupid, you gotta give him way more credit than you are. He literally controlled the entire election and voters like puppets, stirring up and invoking stupid retaliations from SJWs to get non-SJWs annoyed at liberals and all riled up so they would go vote for him out of frustration. Or you forgot that? A large chunk of the people that voted for him were literally voting just out of annoyance from SJWs! He didn't get to be that rich by being dumb people, he's much smarter than you think, if you can't even tell he's putting up a dumb guy front, perhaps you are the idiots
> 
> Even if WW3 happens, it will be over in an instant and no matter what, there are actual war treaties you can't just ignore, preventing direct conflict between superpowers, but indirect on a third country's soil is acceptable, reason any and all war takes place in the middle east, so no need to really worry. Add that countries nowadays have to upkeep a public image, as the UN isn't just USA, so the other countries can easily intervene and USA loses all it's power then, it will just be like pre-WW1 Germany, lots of military might but no one supports them.



Also race. This isn't just his doing. Considering that only whites make up a small portion at the top, and the rest are at the bottom also getting shitted on and also not gettin their pay, the whole rich poor earnings gap. They got races to fight each other, white vers. black, to distract from what the elites are actually doing. People are more focus on race then anything else. I would say mission success on their part.

This is somethign elites have always done through centuries. Listen to one of Noam Chomsky talks about JFK. Look at the JFK assassination and the magic bullet. It may or may not have started with the government, but they did perpetuate it because they saw it as a diversion to distract from what they were actually doing. There are official government records on this. They tried to make people more focused on solving the mystery of JFK's assassination, distract them and not paying attention to what the government is doing.

Divide and conquer was always their strategy to control.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> and yet the tough rhetoric works https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ariffs-as-u-s-trade-row-deepens-idUSKBN1HH084
> and with north korea too


That's interesting, considering as of 8 days ago there were supposedly going to be major retaliatory tariffs on exports to the US from China. Here's hoping this doesn't end up being PR to save face while the country does something altogether


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> https://twitter.com/mazapanurie/status/975424927108083717?s=20


First I thought "what is this bullshit", but then I kept reading. That's genuinely scary.
Any confirmation on whether all those screenshots are from real tweets and aren't faked? Not that the original tweets couldn't be faked. Shit, if I was the guy receiving those messages I would have shit myself and probably had a heart attack from all the stress.


T-hug said:


> Man I hope not, just got a new rig!


At least you get to enjoy it for a few weeks. Better than not having it at all.


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> He inherited 1 million dollars and made that into 4 BILLION, if that's not something, I don't know what is.


Lol no he inherited a lot he got a "small lone" of 1 million


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

If a country's leader gets riled up enough over a tweet to actually declare war (not even Trump has) they have less self-control than a teenager. A tweet definitely won't unless it is a continuation of a previous game of chicken.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 11, 2018)

No, you're unhinged.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


man, i hope not, i just started ZELDA BOTW!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

blujay said:


> If a country's leader gets riled up enough over a tweet to actually declare war (not even Trump has) they have less self-control than a teenager. A tweet definitely won't unless it is a continuation of a previous game of chicken.


The thing that we're worried about is that every statement that originates from the President is to be seen as policy unless stated otherwise, regardless of what platform is on. Whether we like it or not, Trump's twitter account _is_ an official communications channel, and other nation's leaders know that. What they do with that is, yes, up to them, but they have to keep that in mind when reading stuff like this during their daily briefings


----------



## gman666 (Apr 11, 2018)

It's actually common practice to warn military bases and some civilian cities prior to bombing them. I recall a recent bombing by the U.S. that had a report of 9 deaths. They bombed an airbase in Shayrat after a chemical attack on Syrian civilians. It was a strategic response that used flight patterns to predict where bombing planes originated. The U.S. warned the base previously and their were few casualties as a result. However, a missile warning through Twitter is far from common practice. Overall, this is just another pile of BS from the administration. Both Russia and the U.S. are just flexing their muscles, and I doubt this will lead to anything more than a few empty military bases being bombed.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


I checked some of the tweets and it seems that it was just a joke about Fortnite and some towers getting demolished in game or something...


----------



## Taffy (Apr 11, 2018)

I read "Trump"

I stop reading

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.



My school is stopping "Class of 2021" T-shirt sales that day. They will stop selling t-shirts when the world ends....Cool.


----------



## ThoD (Apr 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Also race. This isn't just his doing. Considering that only whites make up a small portion at the top, and the rest are at the bottom also getting shitted on and also not gettin their pay, the whole rich poor earnings gap. They got races to fight each other, white vers. black, to distract from what the elites are actually doing. People are more focus on race then anything else. I would say mission success on their part.
> 
> This is somethign elites have always done through centuries. Listen to one of Noam Chomsky talks about JFK. Look at the JFK assassination and the magic bullet. It may or may not have started with the government, but they did perpetuate it because they saw it as a diversion to distract from what they were actually doing. There are official government records on this. They tried to make people more focused on solving the mystery of JFK's assassination, distract them and not paying attention to what the government is doing.
> 
> Divide and conquer was always their strategy to control.


True, although Trump was responsible for the SJW vs. smart people (non-SJWs) and it was Hilary that started the race wars more than a decade ago and simply let it peak during the election cycle, so you could say it was a joined effort


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 11, 2018)

It's about time humanity came to an end. We've had a good run.
But we all know Trump and all the others are just a c*cktease when it comes down to it.


----------



## YTElias (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


Hey thats in 7 days


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Hey thats in 7 days


Honestly I would be stoked if we knew for sure it was ending in 1 week, because I could stop worrying about life.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> True, although Trump was responsible for the SJW vs. smart people (non-SJWs) and it was Hilary that started the race wars more than a decade ago and simply let it peak during the election cycle, so you could say it was a joined effort


Uh

What


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 11, 2018)

I doubt it. A simple tweet won't do it, you would need an official declaration that you will fire the missiles. And in that case we're fucked. I don't know about me, but the range of the radiation might even reach me.


----------



## YTElias (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Honestly I would be stoked if we knew for sure it was ending in 1 week, because I could stop worrying about life.


My life is already a mess so


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I doubt it. A simple tweet won't do it, you would need an official declaration that you will fire the missiles. And in that case we're fucked. I don't know about me, but the range of the radiation might even reach me.


A declaration could, in theory, be made by tweet. This isn't quite one, but there could be one in the future


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> A declaration could, in theory, be made by tweet. This isn't quite one, but there could be one in the future


Maybe. I think it's probably bait though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Maybe. I think it's probably bait though.


It _is_ bait, that much is obvious. That doesn't make the threat of action or retaliation any less concerning, though. Trump acts like he's an internet troll that exists in a vacuum, when in truth every character he types on Twitter has a very real political and diplomatic impact


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It _is_ bait, that much is obvious. That doesn't make the threat of action or retaliation any less concerning, though. Trump acts like he's an internet troll that exists in a vacuum, when in truth every character he types on Twitter has a very real political and diplomatic impact


Yeah, it *is *his official account.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It _is_ bait, that much is obvious. That doesn't make the threat of action or retaliation any less concerning, though. Trump acts like he's an internet troll that exists in a vacuum, when in truth every character he types on Twitter has a very real political and diplomatic impact



Vacuum trolls are pointless. What's the point of trolling if there's nobody to troll? also trolls suck


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 11, 2018)

This is a direct message to all Americans who read this.

Its time for you to get rid of Trump before he gets rid of you.

You guys fucked the world when you elected him. With Trump in charge its only a matter of time before the world is once again at war.

Dont let him be responsible for the death of millions because it is going to happen perhaps not now but some time in the future it will.

Stand up and be counted and get rid of the greatest threat the world has seen since since Hitler was in charge.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> This is a direct message to all Americans who read this.
> 
> Its time for you to get rid of Trump before he gets rid of you.
> 
> ...


... And this is the dumbest thing I'll read today... And yes, I read trumps tweets...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> This is a direct message to all Americans who read this.
> 
> Its time for you to get rid of Trump before he gets rid of you.
> 
> ...


Our best shot at ousting him is to vote blue in the midterms this November

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> ... And this is the dumbest thing I'll read today... And yes, I read trumps tweets...


While his wording is definitely sensationalist, he has a very solid point. Trump thirsts for attention and validation and I'm not completely convinced that his narcissism wouldn't extend to starting an international war as a show of power


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Our best shot at ousting him is to vote blue in the midterms this November
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The biggest threat since Hitler? No.. He's more of a threat to his family than the world. Let's be real here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

Memoir said:


> The biggest threat since Hitler? No.. He's more of a threat to his family than the world. Let's be real here.


See my edit


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See my edit



I dunno. I feel Putin would do it first.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I dunno. I feel Putin would do it first.


Trump is in Putin's pocket, so to that extent I would say that it's effectively the same thing. Except Trump would try to take credit for it somehow


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Trump is in Putin's pocket, so to that extent I would say that it's effectively the same thing. Except Trump would try to take credit for it somehow



So, what you're saying is that Trump is being told to make threats AGAINST Russia? Seems legit.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

Memoir said:


> So, what you're saying is that Trump is being told to make threats AGAINST Russia? Seems legit.


No, I'm saying he's looking big and tough to hide the fact that he's effectively a puppet. I will repeat what I said earlier; Trump doesn't seem to understand that the stuff he says has any consequence outside of what he wants them to theatrically portray


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 11, 2018)

That would be disappointing. I imagine that ww3 is inevitable eventually but if a tweet starts it, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 11, 2018)

I understand Freedom of Speech applies to all US citizens, including POTUS, but just because you CAN say something doesn't mean you SHOULD. Say what you want about Obama, but he at least had restraint, and NEVER risked the safety of the entire nation by insulting other leaders over social media. Grow the fuck up PedoCheeto.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> I understand Freedom of Speech applies to all US citizens, including POTUS, but just because you CAN say something doesn't mean you SHOULD. Say what you want about Obama, but he at least had restraint, and NEVER risked the safety of the entire nation by insulting other leaders over social media. Grow the fuck up PedoCheeto.


But OBAMA was a SoCiAlIsT!1!!!1!111!!!!


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But OBAMA was a SoCiAlIsT!1!!!1!111!!!!


In order to NOT be labeled as a socialist/communist by conservatives, you absolutely HAVE to believe that _if you can't afford health care, you deserve to die._


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 11, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Well the world is supposed to end on April 18, 2018, so, I guess so.


I hope it turns out real.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 11, 2018)

I mean brinkmanship has always been a thing, especially during the Cold War, but in Trumps case it isn't really a tactic.  Just him shitposting on his twitter, which most people don't take seriously, much less world leaders.


----------



## jDSX (Apr 11, 2018)

Russia’s goal is to destabilise the West.

What better way to do that than ww3?


----------



## SonowRaevius (Apr 11, 2018)

Nisem0n0 said:


> I mean brinkmanship has always been a thing, especially during the Cold War, but in Trumps case it isn't really a tactic.  Just him shitposting on his twitter, which most people don't take seriously, much less world leaders.


Actually there are plenty of people that take him seriously, thinks what he is doing is great, and defend him over it.....


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2018)

If Trump actually committed to half the things he tweeted, we would have been in WWIII a long time ago. 
Personally I think it's gonna be his racially motivated pursuit against Mexico and Hispanics that's gonna cause it.


----------



## adrian226 (Apr 11, 2018)

Well, Trump is just a marionette in the hands of Jewish bankers. Like Mel Gibson said "Jews are Responsible for all wars in the world" and that true in 100% if u know the history.If ww3 happens there will be no winners on any sides, unlikely that will ever happen.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Our best shot at ousting him is to vote blue in the midterms this November
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Highly unlikely - the democrats would need to get super majorities to impeach Trump - 2/3.


adrian226 said:


> Well, Trump is just a marionette in the hands of Jewish bankers. Like Mel Gibson said "Jews are Responsible for all wars in the world" and that true in 100% if u know the history.If ww3 happens there will be no winners on any sides, unlikely that will ever happen.


Are you saying Jews cause all wars now or always have?

Like - do you think Jews caused the American revolution?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Highly unlikely - the democrats would need to get super majorities to impeach Trump - 2/3.


Correct, and the trends have been showing traditionally red States voting blue in recent months because they feel betrayed. It's not a certainty, definitely, but it's more likely than you give credit for


adrian226 said:


> Well, Trump is just a marionette in the hands of Jewish bankers. Like Mel Gibson said "Jews are Responsible for all wars in the world" and that true in 100% if u know the history.If ww3 happens there will be no winners on any sides, unlikely that will ever happen.


What the hell is this hot anti-Semitic garbage


----------



## adrian226 (Apr 11, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What the hell is this hot anti-Semitic garbage



hatred to racists is called a anti-Semitic - uncomfortable truth hurts  peace


----------



## x65943 (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Correct, and the trends have been showing traditionally red States voting blue in recent months because they feel betrayed. It's not a certainty, definitely, but it's more likely than you give credit for
> 
> What the hell is this hot anti-Semitic garbage


Okay so super majority is 67 seats
There are 33 seats up for grabs
26 of those seats are Democrat
9 are Republican
The republicans currently have 51 seats
if they lose every seat up for reelection they will be at 42 seats
if the democrats win every seat up for reelection they will be at 58 seats

So even in the highly unlikely chance that democrats win every single senate seat, they will still not have a super majority of 67. The best they can do is 58 no matter what.

Meaning no matter what happens, democrats cannot get enough seats in the senate to impeach Trump.

This is all due to the fact that only 1/3 of seats are up for reelection in any year - and it just so happens that most of the seats up for grabs this cycle are in democrat hands.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Okay so super majority is 67 seats
> There are 33 seats up for grabs
> 26 of those seats are Democrat
> 9 are Republican
> ...


Now hang on, you're looking at the Senate; they're responsible for convicting the President of a crime. The House of Representatives is the branch that impeaches, on the other hand, with 218 members required for a 2/3rds majority. Now, there are currently 192 Democrats sitting, and ALL of the House seats are up for reelection this year. Even assuming Democrats don't get full control, though, one would imagine that there are at least a handful of Republican representatives that still have a few scruples left and want to be on the right side of history

NOW, to CONVICT and remove from office, you're absolutely right about not having nearly enough Democrats in the Senate; however, something tells me that once the ship starts sinking, the proverbial rats will be all too willing to flee, if only, again, just to save face and increase reelection odds for the next term


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 12, 2018)

I personally believe this is all for show. Trump and Putin are in good standing with each other. Just because of all this bullshit that the democrats keep claiming, this is to make it look like that Trump and Putin are at odds. Nothing is going to break out, nothing is going to happen.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 12, 2018)

Trump said that he was going to have a wall built on the border of Mexico. You can clearly see the great amount of progress with that!


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The fact alone that he doesn't know what he's doing is what could _enable_ him to do dumb things like that. Since he's the military commander-in-chief, he actually has the authority to order "retaliative" actions like that, and since it's related to protecting Ukraine, which itself is in a party in the Syria fight (which is a war the US is involved in and thus gives him wartime powers) he might ACTUALLY be able to go through with it without Congress needing to vote on it


Let's just hope the person who has to actually launch the nuke when Trump orders it to be fired abandons post lol. That' why I would do if I were said person, Trump is a complete an utter clown, go ahead and hang me for treason at that point, as long as I'm not contributing to the annihilation of all life on earth.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## RaptorDMG (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks like the s-400's will be tested against America's "smart" missiles
Hopefully the Russians don't strike the launch location as it would likely be a US destroyer and that would possibly cause open conflict


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I personally believe this is all for show. Trump and Putin are in good standing with each other. Just because of all this bullshit that the democrats keep claiming, this is to make it look like that Trump and Putin are at odds. Nothing is going to break out, nothing is going to happen.


I wouldn't call it "bullshit" if an independent investigation keeps tying people who worked for him to shady Russian officials, but I otherwise agree


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I wouldn't call it "bullshit" if an independent investigation keeps tying people who worked for him to shady Russian officials, but I otherwise agree


In all honesty, what I truly find as bullshit is all this shit that Hillary did and she has completely gotten away with it. If it was Trump that did exactly what Hillary has done then he would be in prison. An absolute bias going on there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> In all honesty, what I truly find as bullshit is all this shit that Hillary did and she has completely gotten away with it. If it was Trump that did exactly what Hillary has done then he would be in prison. An absolute bias going on there.


See, the funny thing about that is that there were multiple Republican-led hearings that failed to convinct her of doing anything illegal. Was it shitty? Yeah, definitely. Did it smell fishy? Certainly. But Republicans had their chance to put her away and they failed, so they really can't try again at this point unless it's in conjunction with another crime she would commit in the future


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See, the funny thing about that is that there were multiple Republican-led hearings that failed to convinct her of doing anything illegal. Was it shitty? Yeah, definitely. Did it smell fishy? Certainly. But Republicans had their chance to put her away and they failed, so they really can't try again at this point unless it's in conjunction with another crime she would commit in the future


What you just described is the democrats attacking Trump for the past, i don't know, forever, and still failing. But of course, they can and will keep going until they convict him of something.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Now hang on, you're looking at the Senate; they're responsible for convicting the President of a crime. The House of Representatives is the branch that impeaches, on the other hand, with 218 members required for a 2/3rds majority. Now, there are currently 192 Democrats sitting, and ALL of the House seats are up for reelection this year. Even assuming Democrats don't get full control, though, one would imagine that there are at least a handful of Republican representatives that still have a few scruples left and want to be on the right side of history
> 
> NOW, to CONVICT and remove from office, you're absolutely right about not having nearly enough Democrats in the Senate; however, something tells me that once the ship starts sinking, the proverbial rats will be all too willing to flee, if only, again, just to save face and increase reelection odds for the next term


You are right, yeah. Impeachment is initiated by Congress.

No president has ever been convicted by the Senate. I have a hard time believing Trump will be.


blujay said:


> What you just described is the democrats attacking Trump for the past, i don't know, forever, and still failing. But of course, they can and will keep going until they convict him of something.


Rosenstein (a Republican appointed by Trump) appointed Mueller (a republican and former FBI head appointed by Bush) to investigate Trump. It's not the Dems, both sides of the party line are after Trump - if I had to guess, this is because there really is collusion.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> See, the funny thing about that is that there were multiple Republican-led hearings that failed to convinct her of doing anything illegal. Was it shitty? Yeah, definitely. Did it smell fishy? Certainly. But Republicans had their chance to put her away and they failed, so they really can't try again at this point unless it's in conjunction with another crime she would commit in the future


I wouldn't blame that on the republicans. I think James Comey dropped the ball there. Anyone who would believe that she had no clue about the personal email server, destroying phones, bleach bit on her computers, and everything else that she did is just doing personal favors and letting her get away with it. What she did was definitely criminal. All the politicians like rubbing each others backs.

But, honestly, what do I know? I try to not get too involved with all this 'he said, she said' bullshit. It's all just lies anyways.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> Rosenstein (a Republican appointed by Trump) appointed Mueller (a republican and former FBI head appointed by Bush) to investigate Trump. It's not the Dems, both sides of the party line are after Trump - if I had to guess, this is because there really is collusion.


 Wasn't there also evidence of Russia trying to help Hillary as well? I know I heard something about it a few times over and then that quickly faded away. There was SOOOOOO much that Hillary did to try and rig things in her favor, and she still couldn't win. Is this all just a big game of "Who can rig things better" now?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Wasn't there also evidence of Russia trying to help Hillary as well? I know I heard something about it a few times over and then that quickly faded away. There was SOOOOOO much that Hillary did to try and rig things in her favor, and she still couldn't win. Is this all just a big game of "Who can rig things better" now?


If I recall correctly, everything pertaining to Hillary working with Russian hackers came from the Trump campaign team. I'd say it's fair to assume they were trying to shift the focus to her so that if any meddling WAS discovered, law enforcement would assume it was her

It's like when you're in kindergarten and walk up to the teacher, covered in dirt, and say "I think Billy knocked over a flower pot"


----------



## DrkBeam (Apr 12, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> https://twitter.com/mazapanurie/status/975424927108083717?s=20


Well if that happens I hope to see a naked Rei ending the world


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If I recall correctly, everything pertaining to Hillary working with Russian hackers came from the Trump campaign team. I'd say it's fair to assume they were trying to shift the focus to her so that if any meddling WAS discovered, law enforcement would assume it was her
> 
> It's like when you're in kindergarten and walk up to the teacher, covered in dirt, and say "I think Billy knocked over a flower pot"


I am pretty sure it came up from wikileaks.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 12, 2018)

tbh I don't care anymore - i have a German citizenship so I'll just move there and won't participate at all in this


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am pretty sure it came up from wikileaks.


Did it? I know that WikiLeaks dumped a bunch of emails but I don't recall them tying anything with the Clinton campaign team to Russia specifically. As a matter of fact, I think there was conjecture at the time that Julian was aided by Russian hackers to get the emails in the first place

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SirNapkin1334 said:


> tbh I don't care anymore - i have a German citizenship so I'll just move there and won't participate at all in this


If that's your choice and this DOES break out, make sure you cut off your American citizenship so you don't get drafted


----------



## x65943 (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Did it? I know that WikiLeaks dumped a bunch of emails but I don't recall them tying anything with the Clinton campaign team to Russia specifically. As a matter of fact, I think there was conjecture at the time that Julian was aided by Russian hackers to get the emails in the first place
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm also a dual citizen, but I'm lucky because they don't put doctors on the front line. 

I wouldn't suggest giving up citizenship unless you really had to - because you can't get it back without naturalizing like a foreigner.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I wouldn't suggest giving up citizenship unless you really had to - because you can't get it back without naturalizing like a foreigner.


That's not a problem if you never plan on going back


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Did it? I know that WikiLeaks dumped a bunch of emails but I don't recall them tying anything with the Clinton campaign team to Russia specifically. As a matter of fact, I think there was conjecture at the time that Julian was aided by Russian hackers to get the emails in the first place
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you can get drafted while living in another country?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> I'm also a dual citizen, but I'm lucky because they don't put doctors on the front line.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest giving up citizenship unless you really had to - because you can't get it back without naturalizing like a foreigner.


Citizen of Canada and..?


----------



## x65943 (Apr 12, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> you can get drafted while living in another country?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes you can be drafted if you live in another country.

And I'm actually US/Irish - the Canadian thing was an April Fool's joke


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 12, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Yes you can be drafted if you live in another country.
> 
> And I'm actually US/Irish - the Canadian thing was an April Fool's joke


YOU'VE LIED TO US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How could you be drafted? I think it would be a waste of money to drag you onto an airplane and bring you back to the US.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am pretty sure it came up from wikileaks.


There were actually a lot of questionable claims that said Wikileaks leaked a lot of stuff, but were more than likely fake. Since most people don't actually check wikileaks, these arctles spread like wild fire.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 12, 2018)

If a war begins for a tweet of an a**hole as Trump-et... then it's not him who's wrong, but all those that obey his stupidities.

He's working for himself, he's a business man, not a real worker for USA's citizens or interests for any matter.

Remember that war is a business, a huge one.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 13, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> you can get drafted while living in another country?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes if you have dual citizenship technically you can be drafted while in another country (assuming the authorities in said country are willing to cooperate). Many of the people that fled to Canada during Vietnam did so illegally so they were completely undocumented, so in the event Canada decided to cooperate, they 'vanished without a trace'. No record of them ever being in Canada


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 13, 2018)

_Do you think this tweet starts WW3?
_
Hard to say. I'll openly admits it scares me more than his average tweets, but then again: we're dealing with a narcistic psychopath here. It really comes down to how many people are willing to act by whatever he tweets. It also deserves mentioning that he calmed down a bit in following tweets, which would be comedy gold if real life was a comedy...but it isn't.

Oh, and...he also managed to piss off the rest of the world with saying that the US successfully fought IS and should be thankful for that*. the end result is that the best possible outcome for me would be a bombing of the white house. I never thought I'd be in favor of it, but let's be honest here: everyone worth a damn on the field of politics or leadership has either already left that place or was fired from it anyhow.


...I also want to nominate that guy who suspended Trump's twitter account for person of the year. Despite being utterly unsuccessful, at least he can say that he delayed world war 3 by six minutes.



*the rest of the world choses to believe that the second gulf war caused IS to come into being, so a thanks would be at best a disdained "thanks for at least attempting to clean up the mess you caused"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 13, 2018)

If we didn't believe that Kim Jong Un would nuke us, why should we think that Trump would start WW3?


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 13, 2018)

Memoir said:


> If we didn't believe that Kim Jong Un would nuke us, why should we think that Trump would start WW3?


That's an easy one: Kim Jong-Un has no reason whatsoever to start a war. Maybe he has something close to a nuclear bomb, but he doesn't have an army nor allies to do anything.
USA, on the other hand, sits on a huge-ass army and a population that's thoroughly divided, especially concerning their president. Starting a war would quiet all sorts of protests around his person (things like that investigation would be able to classify as "unpatriotic" without people seeing right through it). It would also strengthen bonds with allies (as much as I hate it, France and Britain are joining in).

Finally...Kim is a born and bred politician. He has ruled his country for years. Donald, on the other hand, can't even properly run a casino. His popularity is terrible and he (already) has the doubtful record of having fired the most employees as president in the US history. He is, simply put, not fit to lead a country*.



*I believe Obama when he said that Trump wasn't even fit to be a shop manager, but I'll admit that I think that mostly because I disagree with his views.


----------



## fedehda (Apr 14, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> https://twitter.com/mazapanurie/status/975424927108083717?s=20


Im gonna stole that idea for a book


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

fedehda said:


> Im gonna stole that idea for a book


Better write it quick


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Better write it quick


Guys the world already ended on December 21, 2012 like the 'mayans' predicted it would....*implodes*


----------



## MReP (Apr 14, 2018)

He has messed with russia... via a tweet.
WW3 incomming.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

MReP said:


> He has messed with russia... via a tweet.
> WW3 incomming.


Again I say, that's not what will cause it, nor was that Tweet anything other than him pretending to be hard on Russia


----------



## MReP (Apr 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Again I say, that's not what will cause it, nor was that Tweet anything other than him pretending to be hard on Russia


You're right, I mean, this is twitter.
He's probably seeking attention at this point.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

MReP said:


> You're right, I mean, this is twitter.
> He's probably seeking attention at this point.


Oh no, I do firmly believe that it's more than likely that Trump will either start or announce a war via Twitter. Don't downplay the consequences of his words just because of the platform he speaks them on


----------



## MReP (Apr 14, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh no, I do firmly believe that it's more than likely that Trump will either start or announce a war via Twitter. Don't downplay the consequences of his words just because of the platform he speaks them on


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Joom (Apr 15, 2018)

It's called "kayfabe". Trump is portraying a backpedal against Russia for PR, and is trying to misdrect (quite transparently) the US from his own scandals, but they'll always be in bed together. Why is this discussion six pages long? US politics read like a sitcom these days. He's a TV celebrity, and always will be.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2018)

man and i thought our liberal fucked up doubling tax's tripling unemployment fucking this country every which way but loose sky rocketing petrol electricity and gas scum lords were bad leaders


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> man and i thought our liberal fucked up doubling tax's tripling unemployment fucking this country every which way but loose sky rocketing petrol electricity and gas scum lords were bad leaders


Hey at least we didn't triple the national deficit by handing out tax cuts to people who don't need it


----------

